# Nook Color with SD card question



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everyone....

Hubby bought me a Nook Color before Kindle could "do" library books...we also got one of those SD cards that make it work like a tablet.

My question is....will the Kindle apps work on the NC? If so, how would I access them? Through the Kindle app or would they have their own icon? I know i could download one and try, but I am not very adventuresome with technical things. 

Thanks in advance.

Linda


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

You would access them through the Kindle app.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi LInda,
The app store has it's own icon. From the Nook Color using the Android side, go to the Amazon free app of the day page, then you need to look on right side of screen, click to download the Amazon app store for android,  and a link will be sent to your email address on the NC. It should show up in notifications, and you then only have to click to install.

Another way is to go to Amazon, your account, manage your kindle, and on left side, do an add device, using an email address. I found it easier to use the first option above. Once the App store is on the NC, any apps you may already have in your account will then show up to be downloaded or installed. Can then also go to manage your kindle at Amazon, and look for digital items on right, and then send to the .

Using the kindle app, is for downloading and reading books. Two different icons.
Hope this helps a bit, and is very easy to do.


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

I must not have everything set up right on my NC....I don't see an Amazon Free App of the Day icon anywhere on it.  I do have Amazon Kindle, Angry Birds, Browser, Facebook, Pandora and many others on there.

I went to the Manage My/Your Kindle Page and one of the apps I want to use, Peekaboo Goes Camping Game shows up - (My d-i-l is on my account). It shows the option of sending it to her Fire or my husband's Fire, but the NC isn't listed as an option.  

But, I can send my digital books to my NC...

Any ideas?

Thanks, Linda


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

You need the Amazon App Store loaded on your NC - it came loaded on my N2A card, I believe. Your card might've pre-dated Amazon's store, though. Peekaboo Goes Camping will work on the NC (I just checked) - you just need to get your NC registered with the App Store (which you do by loading the app store to your NC). It could be installed on your NC without showing on the screen - check your list of applications - if it isn't there, you'll need to load it.

There isn't a "Free App of the Day" icon. The icon for the App Store says Amazon Apps on the icon, and Appstore under it. If you don't have that on your NC, you'll need to load it using the steps Tabatha described (or follow the directions here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000626391&ref=sv_mas_6


----------



## Lindafaye (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

I got stuck at several steps, started an email to ask a question....thought a bit more...and got 'er dun! 

My 9-year old grandson was also a big help! haha

Life is good.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

So happy to see you have it worked out. Enjoy your new toy!


----------

